# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  عناوين صحيفة الصدى وبعض صحف المريخ اليوم

## امير الشامى

*

الممتاز يحصد الممتاز ... المريخ بطل مهما حصل ... أمير كمال يتوج بالأحمر

 رئيس المريخ يهنئ الجماهير باللقب و يعد بدعم صفوف الأحمر 

 الهلال يهزم الأفيال بثلاثية

 مدني الحارث , حصلنا علي اللقب بحارس واحد 

 همد : نهدي البطولة إلي جماهيرنا 

 البرازيلي إيلتون : المريخ فريق ممتاز وإستحق اللقب 

 البدري : جماهير المريخ وراء إستمراري رغم المرض 
 وما وجدته دفعني للإستمرار مع المريخ 

 الصدى تقدم عدد خاص بمناسبه فوز المريخ بالدوري

 الأحمر يوقع إقرار رغبه مع أمير كمال و نجم المورده يؤكد رفضت الهلال رغم الإغراءات

 الصفوة تامين ولامين والكورة الجاية تمرين
*

----------


## sonstar

*الصفوه تامين ولامين والكوره الجايه تمرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اجمل عباره
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*الدوري الأحمر للأسياد.. يلا سريع نمشي التمرين !!
*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*                                                        عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 

برأسيه عاجيه القمه وديــــــــــــه
اديكو الفنان اشعل الميدان .. وجمهور الوصيف نام زعلان
المريخ عريس الممتاز .. والصفوه تسهر حتى الصباح احتفالا بالانجاز
بأمر الدبابه العاجيه القمه وديه
فرسان التون يظهرون براعتهم امام الزعيم والعزيمه والاصرار تحسم الامر للاحمر
الضربه الاولى " امير كمال يرفض الاغراءات ويبدي رغبته في الانضمام للمريخ امس
محاولات هلاليه لتغيير مسار نجم المحور ..اللاعب يقابلها بالرفض ويؤكد عشقه للزعيم
اديكو حسم اصعب المواجهات وصاروخ بله قتل الامل الهلالي
رصاصة الزامبي ساكواها الاغلى .. ومتابعة وارغو تمنح الفريق نقاط شندي
مارسيل اديكو يقول كلمته في ( لفة ) الحسم
بله جابر يبدع ويمنح الدبابه الايفواريه عكسية اللقب
ساكواها على بعد خطوه من لقب هداف الدوري السوداني
باسكال يقطع ( المويه والكهرباء ) منع مهاجمي الاهلي
يس يؤكد ثقة مدربه ويحافظ على الشباك الحمراء في اصعب جولتين
البدري : حصولنا على الدوري الممتاز تتويج لمشوار طويل وصعب
البدري : سعيد بارتباطي مع الجماهير المريخيه وسعادتي اكثر بمنحي اياهم الفرحه الكبرى
مباراة القمة بطوله قائمة بذاتها وتحقيق الانتصار فيها سيجعل فرحتنا فرحتين
العجب: بصفتي قائدا للفريق اتقدم بشكري لكل القبيله الحمراء
نجم الدين عبد الله: من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله ( شكرا جماهير المريخ )ـ
اربعه مواجهات في جولة اسدال الستار ببطولة الممتاز
النسور يستضيف الموردة ( تحصيل حاصل ) واسود الجبال تسعى للثأر من فهود الشمال
الاسود تخطط للثأر من الامل
الجمهور يحول مباراة الارجنتين وتشلي لحفل شواء
فينجر : الناس تقسو على ميرتيساكر بسبب ( بطولة )ـ
منقووووووووول من صفخة المريخ السوداني بالفيس بوك




*

----------


## mosa2000

*مدونا بباقي  الجرائد يديكم  العافية  ومشكوووووووووور  علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امير الشامي على الابداعات
ومبروك عليك الممتاز يارائع

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
 

برأسيه عاجيه القمه وديــــــــــــه

اديكو الفنان اشعل الميدان .. وجمهور الوصيف نام زعلان

المريخ عريس الممتاز .. والصفوه تسهر حتى الصباح احتفالا بالانجاز

بأمر الدبابه العاجيه القمه وديه

فرسان التون يظهرون براعتهم امام الزعيم والعزيمه والاصرار تحسم الامر للاحمر

الضربه الاولى " امير كمال يرفض الاغراءات ويبدي رغبته في الانضمام للمريخ امس

محاولات هلاليه لتغيير مسار نجم المحور ..اللاعب يقابلها بالرفض ويؤكد عشقه للزعيم

اديكو حسم اصعب المواجهات وصاروخ بله قتل الامل الهلالي

رصاصة الزامبي ساكواها الاغلى .. ومتابعة وارغو تمنح الفريق نقاط شندي

مارسيل اديكو يقول كلمته في ( لفة ) الحسم 

بله جابر يبدع ويمنح الدبابه الايفواريه عكسية اللقب

ساكواها على بعد خطوه من لقب هداف الدوري السوداني

باسكال يقطع ( المويه والكهرباء ) منع مهاجمي الاهلي

يس يؤكد ثقة مدربه ويحافظ على الشباك الحمراء في اصعب جولتين

البدري : حصولنا على الدوري الممتاز تتويج لمشوار طويل وصعب

البدري : سعيد بارتباطي مع الجماهير المريخيه وسعادتي اكثر بمنحي اياهم الفرحه الكبرى

مباراة القمة بطوله قائمة بذاتها وتحقيق الانتصار فيها سيجعل فرحتنا فرحتين

العجب: بصفتي قائدا للفريق اتقدم بشكري لكل القبيله الحمراء

نجم الدين عبد الله: من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله ( شكرا جماهير المريخ )ـ

اربعه مواجهات في جولة اسدال الستار ببطولة الممتاز

النسور يستضيف الموردة ( تحصيل حاصل ) واسود الجبال تسعى للثأر من فهود الشمال

الاسود تخطط للثأر من الامل

الجمهور يحول مباراة الارجنتين وتشلي لحفل شواء

فينجر : الناس تقسو على ميرتيساكر بسبب ( بطولة )ـ 
 







*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 

الممتاز يطير وكمان امير

 ليه كده يابرير

جماهير المريخ تعطل الحركه بشارع العرضة فرحا بالممتاز برقم قياسي وعملية قلع ضفر مؤذية تسعد القاعدة الحمراء

المريخ يتوج نفسه بطلا  للممتاز برقم قياسي جديد من النقاط لم يحدث من قبل

جمال الوالي يزور اللاعبين في فندق كنون عقب المباراة ويشيد بالإنجاز الكبير

امير كمال يزور اللاعبين بالمعسكر ويهنئ بالتتويج وسط استقبال حار من نجوم المريخ

المريخ يغير مسار ضفر ويقدمه اليوم مع كرنقو
 







*

----------


## الدلميت

*كان ودية أو تمرين لازم نكون أكتر من التانين
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 
  


 


 


 


 


 


  



   





*

----------


## امير الشامى

*  
 


 


 


 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*  


 


 


 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 
  


 


 


  






*

----------

